# Hurley just swallowed a young rabbit WHOLE!



## Dreammom

Do I need to be worried about blockage? We were trying to get it away from him (I know we should have just left him alone), when hubby got a hold of his collar he swallowed the entire thing. It was not a baby, just a young one. I am so worried he is going to have a blockage or upchuck the whole thing in my house ewwwwwwww.

What signs do I need to look out for?

thanks in advance,

Julie


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Was it alive?


----------



## Trids

Eeeewwww! I'm sorry I have no advice to offer, only my sympathies! (And I want to see what responses you get!) I'm worried Max is going to catch one of the birds he's always chasing, so this thread may become unfortunately informative for me.

Best wishes for an easy resolution to this!
-Trids


----------



## marieb

Yuck! I have no advice ... my parent's puppy just threw up on the area rug (of course the cream colored part).


----------



## Dreammom

No not alive, he killed it first... but then swallowed it whole. This dog is always getting into something... looks like we may have the same problems with Layla, she really wanted at that rabbit LOL.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

In my experience, if it was a dead bunny he will probably throw it up quick or digest it. Call the Vet if you think he is acting funny. Good luck!


----------



## Ljilly28

My friend's 4 month old boxer ate an entire pheasant, beak, feet and all, and Fenway ate 1/3 of a dead deer (his belly was visibly swollen). Both times, panic ensued. Both times, the dogs were 100 percent fine. The humans? Another story.


----------



## Dreammom

So far he seems ok... knock on wood. He is drinking, and has had a few treats. He did this about two hours ago, hopefully it's well on it's way down and out LOL.

thanks all,

Julie


----------



## HovawartMom

Don't feed him for at least 24 hrs!.He should digest it unless he throws it,up!.


----------



## coppers-mom

I just checked out Hurley on your public profile. He's a pretty big boy so will probably be fine.
Unfortunately, your rug may not be if he decides it doesn't agree with him. He'll likely upchuck it.
My current older GoldenX has "shared" a possum carcass with his belated big brother, had a snack of a rather large rat, a large portion of a deer skin and various items (he wouldn't let me see them first) he has found on our trail rides with no problems.
Since it was a young (i.e. rather small) rabbit Hurley will probably just digest it. He might throw up the fur. The bones shouldn't present a problem since they are fresh (no pun intended) and have not been cooked. I'd probably skip his dinner though and keep an eye on him.
Glad Hurley made your day and is keeping you on your toes.


----------



## WLR

Dreammom said:


> No not alive, he killed it first... but then swallowed it whole. This dog is always getting into something... looks like we may have the same problems with Layla, she really wanted at that rabbit LOL.


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
They're just doing what they've done for the last 20,000 years. 
I had a cat that ate a young rabbit whole. No problem going in OR going out.


----------



## paula bedard

YUCK! Hope he's fine....:yuck:


----------



## Adriennelane

You're going to wonder why I married my husband after hearing this, but on one of our first dates he told me a story about his family's dog and a mouse. Lica, they're, we think, flat coated retriever mix, came into their house and ate a mouse. Then she threw it up. Then she ate it again. Then she threw it up again. He had to clean it up for his mom.


----------



## Dreammom

Oh my, loving all these stories. 

I would not have a problem if he ate it, he eats critters all the time.... my worry is that this one he swallowed whole. I don't want him to get a blockage, and I really don't want him losing it on my rug LOL. 

Wolfie was also a great hunter, ate a whole family of rabbits and then puked them all back up. My favorite was when she brought in what I thought was a large dirt clod... I picked it up to throw it away... it had little bunny feet and ears... I screamed and dropped it... and looked closer.. it had lots of cute little bunny feet and ears... it was all the dead babies still in the sac... ewwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Merlins mom

Dreammom said:


> Oh my, loving all these stories.
> 
> I would not have a problem if he ate it, he eats critters all the time.... my worry is that this one he swallowed whole. I don't want him to get a blockage, and I really don't want him losing it on my rug LOL.
> 
> Wolfie was also a great hunter, ate a whole family of rabbits and then puked them all back up. My favorite was when she brought in what I thought was a large dirt clod... I picked it up to throw it away... it had little bunny feet and ears... I screamed and dropped it... and looked closer.. it had lots of cute little bunny feet and ears... it was all the dead babies still in the sac... ewwwwwwwwww.


oh geeeeeeeeeeeeeez...........I'm about to lose it just reading this! :yuck::yuck::yuck:


My cat killed a baby rabbit one evening last week (I heard him in the leaves way back in our yard). The next morning when Merlin and the cat were outside I looked out and knew something was going on. I walked out and the cat had found another baby rabbit. I saw Merl pick it up and I told him to drop it, he did (good boy!) and it was alive and looked unhurt. Poor things eyes had not even opened yet. So of course I took it inside with me and googled how to save it (sigh). The odds are SO stacked against even an experienced person saving one so young. I went back out, found the nest (empty) and put the baby back in. Kept the cat in for two days and when I went to check, the baby was gone. Do mama rabbits move their young? 

A cute thing though.....when I had the baby in the box I let Merl see it and smell it. He didn't try to "get" it and that made me feel good.


----------



## Debles

ICK!


Poor baby rabbits need to hide better!!


----------



## spruce

wonder when they learn that if they kill it they can't chase it anymore?


----------



## Pointgold

BARF (bones and raw foods) to the extreme!

He should be fine. I'd watch him for tapeworms, though.


----------



## Tahnee GR

I would just keep an eye on him, and yes, watch for worms. My friend Lori's girl Diva killed a rabbit and, apparently out of fear she would have to share her prize with the rest of the pack, she swallowed it. Lori spent several hours on Saturday at the vet with Diva as she was ill. Apparently rabbit in large chunks can cause some digestive upset. She did not get a blockage however-was just vomiting with diarrhea.

On a side note, I woke up a few nights ago to the sound of a scream right outside my window. I was really sleepy and in a fog, and I remember thinking-oh, that was a rabbit, the owl must have gotten it. The next morning I went out to check and sure enough, there were the remains of a young rabbit right outside my window. What I found scary was that I knew it was a rabbit-how on earth did I know that? And that I went right back to sleep!


----------



## Pointgold

Tahnee GR said:


> I would just keep an eye on him, and yes, watch for worms. My friend Lori's girl Diva killed a rabbit and, apparently out of fear she would have to share her prize with the rest of the pack, she swallowed it. Lori spent several hours on Saturday at the vet with Diva as she was ill. Apparently rabbit in large chunks can cause some digestive upset. She did not get a blockage however-was just vomiting with diarrhea.
> 
> On a side note, I woke up a few nights ago to the sound of a scream right outside my window. I was really sleepy and in a fog, and I remember thinking-oh, that was a rabbit, the owl must have gotten it. The next morning I went out to check and sure enough, there were the remains of a young rabbit right outside my window. What I found scary was that I knew it was a rabbit-how on earth did I know that? And that I went right back to sleep!


Oh, it is the most blood-curdling sound! We've had coyotes snag bunnies in the pines along the driveway, and it make your teeth hurt to hear it.


----------



## Swampcollie

Pointgold said:


> BARF (bones and raw foods) to the extreme!
> 
> He should be fine. I'd watch him for tapeworms, though.


Exactly what I was going to say! Hurley's do it yourself RAW diet.

(I would also suggest keeping an eye peeled for undesirable pests, worms and fleas.)


----------



## Pointgold

Swampcollie said:


> Exactly what I was going to say! Hurley's do it yourself RAW diet.
> 
> (I would also suggest keeping an eye peeled for undesirable pests, worms and fleas.)


 
Great minds, and all


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Hope that wasn't the Easter Bunny that he swallowed whole. 

I feel a little guilty for laughing at several of these stories... the poor bunnies. 
Hope Hurley is doing fine.


----------



## Pointgold

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Hope that wasn't the Easter Bunny that he swallowed whole.
> 
> I feel a little guilty for laughing at several of these stories... the poor bunnies.
> Hope Hurley is doing fine.


 
Yeah, poor bunnies. NOT. The bunnies around here apparently have chainsaw mouths - they destroy all our trees and shrubs over the winter.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Well, I've heard the bunnies sceams. One night it went on for over an hour. As you say they are bloodcurdling. At least when the dogs grab a bunny it's once quick shake and it's over. Sorry about your poor garden Mrs McGregor.


----------



## Pointgold

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Well, I've heard the bunnies sceams. One night it went on for over an hour. As you say they are bloodcurdling. At least when the dogs grab a bunny it's once quick shake and it's over. Sorry about your poor garden Mrs McGregor.


If it were only a garden - no, it's shrubs and trees! They have killed several by gnawing through them. If I didn't know better I'd say we had beavers living in our meadow!!!

The screams really are horrifying, especially when they are right outside your window!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I don't know if this is an option for you, but we've had to encircle the trunks of our younger trees with fine mesh chicken wire. We just put a loose circle of chicken wire about 1-1/2 feet in diameter around each trunk, and leave it there until the tree grows up. Otherwise we have the same issue with the rotten rabbits around here.




Pointgold said:


> If it were only a garden - no, it's shrubs and trees! They have killed several by gnawing through them. If I didn't know better I'd say we had beavers living in our meadow!!!
> 
> The screams really are horrifying, especially when they are right outside your window!!!


----------



## artbuc

Dreammom said:


> Do I need to be worried about blockage? We were trying to get it away from him (I know we should have just left him alone), when hubby got a hold of his collar he swallowed the entire thing. It was not a baby, just a young one. I am so worried he is going to have a blockage or upchuck the whole thing in my house ewwwwwwww.
> 
> What signs do I need to look out for?
> 
> thanks in advance,
> 
> Julie


Did it look like this? Rocky has killed two in the last couple weeks. It was a struggle to get the first one out of his mouth but he gave up the second one easily. Apparently killing is more fun than eating!


----------



## Dreammom

Nope it was bigger than that one...not a baby bunny anymore, just a young rabbit. 
While it was happening it reminded me more of this...
Hubby even had to do a throat massage to help him get it down LOL.


----------



## paula bedard

Pointgold said:


> If it were only a garden - no, it's shrubs and trees! They have killed several by gnawing through them. If I didn't know better I'd say we had beavers living in our meadow!!!



We had pet bunnies for years. They gnaw wood, eat wood, chew wood. I expected them to eat their way out of their hutch. What surprised me, was that they were never bothered by foxes or the neighborhood animals. They died of natural causes or old age.


----------



## Noey

:yuck:
ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww. I hate the "wild kingdom/National Geographic" moments in the yard. My husband and I were just discussing the "oh my god they are coming to get what I have must swallow action." Noah drops on request, unless it's something new or yummy. You know it's bad when they look at you and waggle and run while chewing really fast.

poor bunny. No kisses for awhile, yuck.


----------



## artbuc

Noey said:


> :yuck:
> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww. I hate the "wild kingdom/National Geographic" moments in the yard. My husband and I were just discussing the "oh my god they are coming to get what I have must swallow action." Noah drops on request, unless it's something new or yummy. You know it's bad when they look at you and waggle and run while chewing really fast.
> 
> poor bunny. No kisses for awhile, yuck.


lol lol lol. Been there so many times! Sometimes they get it down and sometimes they don't.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Gulp! Well - looks like he took care of his DinDin for today. I would imagine if he didn't choke on it right then and there he should be fine but I wouldn't let him run around like a wild man today.


----------



## Susan6953

This is really disgusting to read first thing in the morning. Better add a warning:

WARNING- Do not eat one hour before or two hours after reading this thread


----------



## coppers-mom

How's Hurley? Still feeling ful of beans (or well, full of something)?????
I hope the rest of the weekend passed uneventfully.


----------



## Dreammom

LOL, thanks for asking. Our weekend was uneventful. I did get worried yesterday morning, he was eating a lot of grass. I was positive it was going to come back up, but so far no. If his tummy is the slightest bit off, he will not eat, not even treats, and he ate really well all weekend. We have been following him around the yard to see if it makes it out the other end, have not seen any fur or bones yet.
I am hoping if it was going to cause a problem it would have already, but I hear it can take up to two weeks.... so we will just keep an eye on him.

blessings,

Julie


----------



## coppers-mom

he ate really well all weekend
I think that is an understatement! Glad he's doing well.


----------



## Bradh2238

At least it wasn't a chocolate bunny.


----------



## Dreammom

The rabbit has left Hurleys tummy... at least I think it has. Monday morning he was pooping fur, by Monday night all poops looked normal LOL. I saw no bones, wonder if because it was young he was able to digest them.

Thanks everyone,

Julie


----------



## Faith's mommy

glad to hear it all came out fine and worried you over nothing


----------



## Bender

My guys eat bones all the time, and I've yet to see an actual bone come out the other end. Chalky white poo, but no bones. Just read the thread but as long as it's with bone and so on it's usually fine (the risk is more towards the bucket of KFC bones in the garbage where it's lots of cooked bone and little/no skin or meat that causes issues).

I have the 'option' of getting whole frozen bunnies for the dogs but haven't gotten the nerve to do it yet. My cousin was horrified that the dogs were eating pig's feet the other day to keep them busy, hate to see what she thought of whole rabbits. 

Lana


----------



## coppers-mom

I think the bones were digested because they were raw. Cooked bones are the ones that present a problem.
This too shall pass.
Glad it did.


----------

